# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  النظام القضائي السعودي الجديد

## مرفت السجان

الرياض: سوسن الحميدان 
علمت «الشرق الأوسط» من مصادر قريبة من وزارة العدل السعودية، أنه من المنتظر صدور تفاصيل التنظيم القضائي الجديد خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة، وذلك بحسب الأمر السامي الصادر في العام الماضي، والقاضي بالموافقة على الترتيبات والتنظيمات لأجهزة القضاء وفض المنازعات التي أوصت بها اللجنة الوزارية للتنظيم الاداري واستكمال الإجراءات النظامية لتعديل الأنظمة التي تأثرت بها. 

وكان مجلس الوزراء كلف لجنة خاصة بدراسة تفاصيل التنظيم مع عدد من الجهات، حيث يتوقع بعد إصداره من قبل مجلس الوزراء رفعه إلى وزارة العدل لصياغة مواده والعمل به. 
وكان الدكتور عبد الله آل الشيخ وزير العدل، قد أوضح بعد صدور القرار الملكي حول الترتيبات التنظيمية لاجهزة القضاء، أن النظام القضائي في صورته الجديدة مرّ بمراحل دراسة ومراجعة وتدقيق في مواده وتفصيلاته وتنظيماته الإدارية الجديدة من قِبل علماء وقضاة وخبراء في الشريعة والأنظمة والشؤون الإدارية في إطار عمل يقوم على أن الشريعة الإسلامية هي الأساس، ويسهم في تحقيق افضل النتائج في تسريع قضاء حاجات المراجعين للدوائر الشرعية ويعزز قوة الأداء وسط تزايد أعداد القضايا وتطورها وتشعبها وتنوعها بتطور احتياجات الناس وتعقدها والتزايد السكاني، فكان لزاما مواكبة ذلك برؤية شرعية ملتزمة بكتاب الله وسنّة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
ومن أبرز ملامح النظام الجديد، تغيير مسمى مجلس القضاء الأعلى ليكون بمسمى (المجلس الأعلى للقضاء)، وسيكون اختصاصه النظر في شؤون القضاة الوظيفية والنظر في شؤون المحاكم من تحديد للاختصاص المكاني والنوعي. 
وينص النظام الجديد على نقل الاختصاص القضائي الذي تباشره اللجنة الدائمة بالمجلس إلى محكمة تنشأ في قمة الهرم القضائي لمحاكم القضاء العامة تسمى (المحكمة العليا)، على أن يكون مقرها الرياض. 
ويتضمن النظام إلغاء محاكم التمييز وإنشاء محاكم استئناف في كل منطقة مناطق السعودية، وفق خطة زمنية، بحيث تختص هذه المحاكم باستئناف الأحكام القابلة للاستئناف، وإنشاء محاكم متخصصة وهي (المحاكم العمالية) بنقل اختصاص لجان تسوية المنازعات العمالية إليها، إلى جانب إنشاء (المحاكم التجارية)، التي تتولى الفصل في المنازعات التجارية، وتغيير مسمى (محاكم الضمان والأنكحة) إلى (محاكم الأحوال الشخصية)، لتتولى الفصل في كل ما له علاقة بالأحوال الشخصية. 
أما في ما يتعلق باختصاص المحاكم العامة والجزئية ضمن النظام الجديد، فإن النظام الجديد نص على الإبقاء على مسمى (المحاكم العامة) مع تعديل اختصاصها، بحيث تختص بالفصل في كل المنازعات، إلا ما يدخل في اختصاص محاكم أخرى كالتجارية والعمالية ومحاكم الأحوال الشخصية وغيرها. وسيتم في النظام الجديد تحويل المحاكم الجزئية إلى محاكم جزائية، وحصر اختصاصها في الفصل في الجرائم الجنائية. والى افتتاح أقسام للصلح في محاكم السعودية، في إطار الحرص على نشر التآلف والتسامح والتعاون على الخير بين الناس

http://www.aawsat.com/details.asp?se...&issueno=10080

----------

